# Winter Precautions



## ryan14410 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm just getting in to hunting and was wondering something. Today, my friend and I went backcountry snowboarding and of course saw lots of trucks at the trailheads from all the hunters. We pondered how many hunters have avalanche gear (beacon, probe, shovel) and avalanche knowledge (ex: Level 1 avalanche class or Bruce Tremper's book "Staying Alive in Avalanche Terrain") when hunting in the snow in the mountains. 

It's definitely something to think about. I would hike in the winter here all the time, then I took a Level 1 course (to get into backcountry riding) and learned that I was doing incredibly stupid things. 

I also see lots of pictures of hunters in the snow wearing blue jeans and hunter orange, and it seems there is a large amount of cotton hunting clothing. In the snow and in the rain, that cotton is going to absorb water and suck a lot of heat from your body. Maybe they're with others right next to a road, but if you're a mile in and something happens or you get lost, that is a serious issue.

You do not have to respond to this; I just wanted to bring it to your attention.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info Ryan, you are definately right about cotton and cold, wet weather. As hunters/fishers we often put ourselves in potentially dangerous situations and rationalize that danger away for whatever reasons of the moment. Let's all be safe out there...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Thanks for the info Ryan, you are definately right about cotton and cold, wet weather. As hunters/fishers we often put ourselves in potentially dangerous situations and rationalize that danger away for whatever reasons of the moment. Let's all be safe out there...


Love that Holiday avatar!









Important stuff Ryan, thanks for posting.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> stillhunterman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info Ryan, you are definately right about cotton and cold, wet weather. As hunters/fishers we often put ourselves in potentially dangerous situations and rationalize that danger away for whatever reasons of the moment. Let's all be safe out there...
> ...


Haha! Thanks goob. Have always been partial to Mrs. Santa's contributions to the holiday spirit... :mrgreen:


----------

